# Les Colombes



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have one more real-recording song to post. Now, I don't want it to start any argument about sense of being romantic composer one and a half of century after romantic era ended. The thing is I JUST WANTED TO MAKE CHARMING SONG WITH EXPOSING NEAT LOW REGISTER OF FEMALE VOICE. E cheeee? E CHEEE?! This piece is not my artistic credo and far from my final word.

I just hope you can listen to it and enjoy what I did there. So while I understand it's not revelation of the century, I'd be quite happy to hear that you have listened to these two minutes of music and don't regret it.

Link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fles-colombes

The poem is by Théophile Gautier:

_Sur le coteau, là-bas où sont les tombes,
Un beau palmier, comme un panache vert,
Dresse sa tête, où le soir les colombes
Viennent nicher et se mettre à couvert.

Mais le matin elles quittent les branches ;
Comme un collier qui s'égrène, on les voit
S'éparpiller dans l'air bleu, toutes blanches,
Et se poser plus loin sur quelque toit.

Mon âme est l'arbre où tous les soirs, comme elles,
De blancs essaims de folles visions
Tombent des cieux en palpitant des ailes,
Pour s'envoler dès les premiers rayons._


----------

